# Income Level



## stage79 (Nov 26, 2013)

I will be retiring from the military in a few years and am really considering the philippines as my next destination. My sister in law is from ormoc city. 

I'm single and will be about 38 to 39 when I make my way out there. Will $1500 USD of disposable income be enough to have a decent single life?

Thanks


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

stage79 said:


> I will be retiring from the military in a few years and am really considering the philippines as my next destination. My sister in law is from ormoc city.
> 
> I'm single and will be about 38 to 39 when I make my way out there. Will $1500 USD of disposable income be enough to have a decent single life?
> 
> Thanks


Outside of Metro Manila and Cebu City, definately!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pension living*



stage79 said:


> I will be retiring from the military in a few years and am really considering the philippines as my next destination. My sister in law is from ormoc city.
> 
> I'm single and will be about 38 to 39 when I make my way out there. Will $1500 USD of disposable income be enough to have a decent single life?
> 
> Thanks


I would live remote your only minutes from major malls and grocery stores ect.. and get your own vehicle you have only 90 days from the moment you land in the Philippines with your stateside license to get a Philippine license here.

Large cities have many services and restaurants very close by but the cost of housing is pricey and it might not be so fun driving around in the city unless you buy a car, local transportation is a hassle and a half, you need to figure out prices and have small change at all times and haggle with every driver or squashed like sardine in a jeepney and you still should have small change, most banks don't give out coins, I need to get coins from the "Weting" or gambling lords.


----------



## petfin (Nov 27, 2013)

Even in Manila and Cebu yes for single simple life and thinking that you're not going out much.


----------



## Bopc1996 (May 16, 2011)

stage79 said:


> I will be retiring from the military in a few years and am really considering the philippines as my next destination. My sister in law is from ormoc city. I'm single and will be about 38 to 39 when I make my way out there. Will $1500 USD of disposable income be enough to have a decent single life? Thanks


Yes stay away from large cities and you should do ok. Not live like a king but enough to enjoy yourself from time to time. Unfortunately military retiree healthcare is a problem as the DoD Tricare contracts with hospitals near Subic and AC are now void S DoD failed to make timely reimbursement payments. Rumor has it that DoD may try again.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

My limited experiences also reflect what others have already said...if you stay out of the big cities and live a very comfortable life in the province, you will do just fine on this amount...


----------



## ExpatJohn2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

Single and living in Angeles City on $940 US per month. I have an apartment with CR and kitchen at 5000 pesos per month plus electricity plus water, total fixed expenses about 6.5 K Pesos. Enough to live frugally and pay all visa extensions, etc., and a bit of entertainment here and there. I have been here ten months.

A bit of off-topic advice, and perhaps stating the obvious, but if you stay long enough to have to obtain your ACR card, don't ever lose it. It's a nightmare to replace.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ACR card*



ExpatJohn2013 said:


> Single and living in Angeles City on $940 US per month. I have an apartment with CR and kitchen at 5000 pesos per month plus electricity plus water, total fixed expenses about 6.5 K Pesos. Enough to live frugally and pay all visa extensions, etc., and a bit of entertainment here and there. I have been here ten months.
> 
> A bit of off-topic advice, and perhaps stating the obvious, but if you stay long enough to have to obtain your ACR card, don't ever lose it. It's a nightmare to replace.


I'll bet, I dread every single year making my way to Manila and walking into the PBI, it has improved over the years but I feel that making you sweat so there's some extra money to move things faster is a way of doing normal business. Wonder if those condo sellers are still inside and certain doors that have no security guards are still open...lol, I can't make this stuff up it's real.

6.5000 P for a fixed price sounds reasonable, electricity probably takes half that amount so not bad.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Especially if air conditioning is being used.


----------

